# Apartment rentals in Australia



## Rubin I (Jul 24, 2008)

We are planning a trip to Australia in July/August 2009.  Will be staying in timeshare for 1 week, but want to rent an apartment (2 bedroom, kitchen) in Darwin and in Cairns areas.  Each rental would be for 4-5 days.  We find apartments to be much better and more economical than hotels.  Any suggestions regarding brokers, websites, area to avoid would be most welcome.


----------



## traceyjs (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi there.  Are you going to Darwin and Cairns, because they are a long long long long long way away from eachother!

I haven't been to Darwin, but have been a couple of times to Cairns - or palm cove.  Cairns is really just a city, but Palm Cove or Port Douglas which are close by and really gorgeous with nice places to stay.  

Not sure what websites to offer, but RCI here in Australia do have rentals in both places.  Have a look at rci website at the rentals, or reply and I'll have a look for you.

Cheers Tracey (living in Melbourne)


----------



## Canuck (Jul 26, 2008)

www.vrbo.com has a few condos in Cairns and Palm Cove (but not many).  

Port Douglas is much nicer then Cairns and I've heard Palm Cove is lovely as well.


----------



## traceyjs (Jul 26, 2008)

Canuck said:


> www.vrbo.com has a few condos in Cairns and Palm Cove (but not many).
> 
> Port Douglas is much nicer then Cairns and I've heard Palm Cove is lovely as well.



You are correct.  Port Douglas is much nicer than Cairns.  However, Palm Cove - which is between the two - is really something beautiful.  Depends on whether you mind quiet.  It's not difficult to get around though.  My choice would be Palm Cove for a quieter approach, or Port Douglas.  You can't really go wrong with either.


----------



## CarolF (Jul 27, 2008)

I can't help with specific websites for Cairns or Darwin but it would be worth doing a search in Tripadvisor and also have a look at the Lonely Planet forums (the Thorn Tree).

http://www.lonelyplanet.com/thorntree/index.jspa

http://www.tripadvisor.com/


----------



## Aussie girl (Jul 27, 2008)

http://www.tropicalaustralia.com.au/accommodation/apartments


----------



## Aussie girl (Jul 27, 2008)

http://www.queenslandholidays.com.au/accommodation/accommodation_home.cfm

Here is another website we use all the time. For Cairns and Palm Cove area  click on Tropical north Queensland.

Good luck,

Donna


----------

